# Feds take hgh away from clinics?



## j2048b (Jul 13, 2012)

Just got an informative email albeit no info from a clinic named hormone logistics and they said as of next wednesday the federal governement has taken away hgh! 

Anyone have any news on this? I dont have tome to research at the moment!

Its what i heard thru them today! 

Research and lets post it here! 

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=oqzinqiab&v=001OlZyvMDk6bhOjiJ_HjMmi1y1lf897sIog9a-mtY7umsG_axCA7QTY8dFnmNwowbsUxED4JVRLI4G4wxY-P4NDPhH5wXN2GMsnVefw-5OEiPrlnGwuxXcMpsVaAmn79eP


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

If that is true it's really fucked up.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 13, 2012)

Just spoke with Mike at Maximus.  He has been filling HGH orders regularly in the last week with zero word from the pharmacy or doctors about any of this.  I speculate that this is a clinic that has realized the markup for peptides has the potential to be tremendous and is stirring the pot to get people interested in a "cheaper and legal" alternative.  Many clinics are trying to steer their customers towards peptides rather than HGH because it has a much higher profit margin.  You would not believe what some of these clinics charge for peptides...

The email also states that HGH was "taken away from us" which means that it's possible that the federal government cracked down on their specific doctors or network of doctors and told them to stop.

That being said, HGH is becoming harder and harder to prescribe, no doubt about that!



j2048b said:


> Just got an informative email albeit no info from a clinic named hormone logistics and they said as of next wednesday the federal governement has taken away hgh!
> 
> Anyone have any news on this? I dont have tome to research at the moment!
> 
> ...


----------



## j2048b (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah i was wondering the same thing sponge! Maybe its just them? And u r correct peptides are cheap as shit, but i wonder if thru a clinic u get better dosed stuff as opposed to buying online thru a chem website? 

Wanted to try peps but have to get my trt squared away first!


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Yea, instead of the clinics giving you the soft fucking for the Hgh.  They can give you the nice hard fucking on the peptide mark up.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 13, 2012)

ummm they already were charing close to 1 grand for about 90iu of compounded hgh!! compounded hgh is basically something from china in most cases as was the case in the blue tops they sent my gal when she went with the first hrt clinic. 2nd one they did agree to provide her name brand usa stuff.

 IF I am going to be injecting chinese gh anyway I think I'll just pay $140 for a kit of good stuff instead of $900 bucks for a months supply of compounded who the hell knows from where gh   Just sayin

 not saying all compound gh is just china gh but the crap my lady got sure as heck was )  She threatened them hard and they refunded her and she sent back the blue tops


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 13, 2012)

Someone on ology months ago was talking about this after hearing they were going to stop being able to script it (cashout maybe?) and he asked his friend that prescribes it and he was unaware of it happening, but agreed it is getting harder to prescribe.

Either way, if people are deficient or want to optimize their levels it is not the governments place to stop them. If you're over 21, it's your body and you should be able to do what ever you want and you'll have to deal with the results. (meanwhile the gov will inject you with who knows what)


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 14, 2012)

That would be bad news right there if it weere to be truth. I hope not.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 14, 2012)

Guys, rowdy is right. This is one of those rumors that circulated months back and as far as I know it is 100% false.

The idea of a drug being "taken away" in itself tells me that the source of the rumor is not clear how the scheduling process for controlled substances works.

As of today, HGH is a non-scheduled drug that requires a script to purchase. In order to change that there would need a petition and supporting case for registration made by either the DEA or the Department of Health and Human Services. As far as the records show there is no petition by either agency.

Furthermore, it is very unlikely that a rigorous registration case would be put forth by either agency since there is no real data to support the "risk to public health and welfare" from HGH.

To follow up on this, I called my brother who is a practicing pediatrician and Chief of Pediatrics at one of the largest and most distinguished medical schools in the nation - his response was - "To my knowledge, there has been no discussion of scheduling HGH."

Now, you might say "So what he is a pediatrics doctor, what would he know?"

His specialty is treating children with genetic short stature. You know what he prescribes all day every day? You guessed it - HGH.


Now, I'm not saying it couldn't happen at some point but it is not happening any time soon.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 15, 2012)

i would think that a law or bill or something would have to be passed in order to make this happen. The FEDS just can't all of a sudden say "Hey, Doctors you can't prescribe penicillin anymore, or u can't prescribe oxycodone anymore". Their is a process that has to be gone thru. I'm pretty sure that individual states can do what they want as long as it doesn't interfere with federal law. But when it comes to federal law, i'm pretty sure, don't quote me, A bill hads to be past and it was to go in front of congress or something of that sort. Or it has to be placed as a controlled substance, and the only way a drug can't be prescribed is if it's a controlled substance class A. 

Did u know that u can even be prescribed "cocaine crystals" because they say that cocaine is a class B drug and still has medical value. Im sure about that cause my friend is a pharmicist.

But everything else i'm not 100 percent on, but i'm 100 percent that it wouldn't happen over night. Their are processes that have to take place.


----------

